# Buon giorno!



## sdcp

Quando si saluta_ Buon giorno_ e quando _Buona sera? _E _Buona notte_? Nel linguaggio corrente si usa _Buon pomeriggio_?

Grazie


----------



## Akire72

Szia Kati!

Buongiorno! e Buonasera! (scritti tutti attaccati) sono usati spessissimo. D solito si usa buongiorno fino all'ora di pranzo (12/13) dopo di che si usa Bunasera. Buon pomeriggio non è usato molto, io lo sento solo in TV. Però non è sbagliato, suona un po' come antiquato


----------



## Sorcha

Ciao,
Qualcuno mi ha detto una volta, quando ho chiesto la stressa cosa, 'Se non ho ancora mangiato dico Buongiorno, Se ho gia mangiato dico Buonasera, '! Pre me era il modo piu' semplice per capire!


----------



## shamblesuk

Cmq qualcuno mi ha detto che si dice 'buonasera' dopo delle cinque, anche se non è ancora scuro.


----------



## Akire72

Sorcha said:


> Ciao,
> Qualcuno mi ha detto una volta, quando ho chiesto la stressa cosa, 'Se non ho ancora mangiato dico Buongiorno, Se ho gia mangiato dico Buonasera, '! Pre me era il modo piu' semplice per capire!


 
Direi che è perfetto!!!


----------



## DDT

shamblesuk said:


> Cmq qualcuno mi ha detto che si dice 'buonasera' dopo delle cinque, anche se non è ancora scuro.


In realtà la regola sarebbe dire "buonasera" dopo mezzogiorno, e credo che il modo migliore per non sbagliarsi sia dire "buonasera" dopo pranzo come già suggerito in un altro post. Personalmente trovo questa cosa ridicola - soprattutto dire "buonasera" in pieno sole   - e preferisco utilizzare l'antiquato ma a mio giudizio più coerente "buon pomeriggio"

DDT


----------



## Saoul

Sarà che anch'io ho passato i 30, ma non trovo antiquato "buon pomeriggio", o forse dico così solo perchè lo uso... ma sono anche uno di quelli che si ostina a dire "buondì" quindi forse non faccio testo.


----------



## Akire72

Buondì lo uso anch'io, specialmente in tono amichevole o quando non so bene se sarebbe pù appropriato un Buongiorno o un Ciao... Buon pomeriggio invece proprio non lo uso, preferiscoi dire un Salve! piuttosto... ma sarà una questione di gusti, perché anch'io sono over 30


----------



## DDT

Akire72 said:


> Buondì lo uso anch'io, specialmente in tono amichevole o quando non so bene se sarebbe pù appropriato un Buongiorno o un Ciao... Buon pomeriggio invece proprio non lo uso, preferiscoi dire un Salve! piuttosto... ma sarà una questione di gusti, perché anch'io sono over 30


"Salve" è molto bello, ma proprio non riesco a dirlo, non saprei spiegare perché. E  in effetti è molto usato in Toscana, l'ho sentito dire spesso da alcuni miei amici Tuoi corregionali. Non saprei dire se sia di utilizzo comune in altre parti d'Italia

DDT


----------



## danalto

*Salve *lo uso spesso, lo trovo carino e allegro, non so dire perché!
*Buondì *lo uso in contesti scherzosi, o quando sono in confidenza con qualcuno, o trovo un interlocutore con il sorriso sulle labbra.
La regola di dire *Buonasera* dopo le 12 mi fa sorridere, ma la trovo corretta se inserita in un contesto lavorativo (ad esempio se devi rispondere al telefono quando stai in ufficio)
*Buon pomeriggio *di solito lo uso quando termino una telefonata formale o semi formale. 
Dovremmo fare come i francesi, che dicono sempre e comunque *Bonjour*, vero, DDT?


----------



## claudine2006

Sorcha said:


> Ciao,
> Qualcuno mi ha detto una volta, quando ho chiesto la stressa cosa, 'Se non ho ancora mangiato dico Buongiorno, Se ho gia mangiato dico Buonasera, '! Pre me era il modo piu' semplice per capire!


Mi sembra un buon modo di regolarsi!
Buongiorno (anch'io preferisco la forma in un'unica parola, anche se è ammessa anche la forma Buon giorno) si usa fino alle 14, piú o meno. E poi, buonasera. Neanch'io trovo anticuato buon pomeriggio, ma preferisco dire buonasera.


----------



## DuncanP

Nessuno usa “buona mattina”?  O vi sembra straniero o antiquario?


----------



## filli

Concordo con l'uso del buona sera dopo le 14, ma adesso che sono quasi le 22:30 come dovrei salutarvi ancora con buona sera o buona notte?
Comunque mi piace concludere una conversazione dicendo buona giornata/serata.
Ciao!


----------



## sabrinita85

DuncanP said:


> Nessuno usa “buona mattina”?  O vi sembra straniero o antiquario?



Uhm.. _buona mattina_ non l'ho mai sentito, semmai "buona mattinata" (per concludere la conversazione, ovviamente durante la mattina).

Comunque io uso:

*BUONGIORNO *--> dal primo mattino fino al primo pomeriggio con amici, parenti e sconosciuti.

*SALVE *--> lo uso quando mi pare ridicolo usare buongiorno o buonasera (tipo alle 5 del pomeriggio) oppure tutte le volte che saluto qualcuno con cui non ho confidenza (professori, negozianti, impiegati, etc.)

*BUON POMERIGGIO* --> non lo uso quasi mai, azzarderei mai! È un grosso dispendio di energie dirlo... è lunghissimo! LOL

*BUONASERA *--> dalle 18 circa fino a notte inoltrata.

*BUONA SERATA* --> lo uso per congedarmi, quando trovo ridicolo dire _buonanotte _(tipo alle nove di sera).

*BUONANOTTE *--> lo uso prima di andare a dormire o prima che vada a dormire il mio interlocutore.


----------



## claudine2006

filli said:


> Concordo con l'uso del buona sera dopo le 14, ma adesso che sono quasi le 22:30 come dovrei salutarvi ancora con buona sera o buona notte?
> Comunque mi piace concludere una conversazione dicendo buona giornata/serata.
> Ciao!


Alle 22.30 di solito va bene buonanotte, oppure buona serata nel caso in cui la serata continui (per esempio, stai salutando i tuoi amici, tu torni a casa ma loro restano al pub).


----------



## Lu_international

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm.. _buona mattina_ non l'ho mai sentito, semmai "buona mattinata" (per concludere la conversazione, ovviamente durante la mattina).
> 
> Comunque io uso:
> 
> *BUONGIORNO *--> dal primo mattino fino al primo pomeriggio con amici, parenti e sconosciuti.
> 
> *SALVE *--> lo uso quando mi pare ridicolo usare buongiorno o buonasera (tipo alle 5 del pomeriggio) oppure tutte le volte che saluto qualcuno con cui non ho confidenza (professori, negozianti, impiegati, etc.)
> 
> *BUON POMERIGGIO* --> non lo uso quasi mai, azzarderei mai! È un grosso dispendio di energie dirlo... è lunghissimo! LOL
> 
> *BUONASERA *--> dalle 18 circa fino a notte inoltrata.
> 
> *BUONA SERATA* --> lo uso per congedarmi, quando trovo ridicolo dire _buonanotte _(tipo alle nove di sera).
> 
> *BUONANOTTE *--> lo uso prima di andare a dormire o prima che vada a dormire il mio interlocutore.


 
Sono totalmente daccordo con te, io ho solo 19 anni, ma mi sembra troppo dire buona sera dopo mezzogiorno perchè non è sera! per me buona sera incomincia alle 17 o 18 (quando va giu il sole). Io uso sempre buon pomeriggio da mezzogiorno fino le 17 o 18.

bye ^^


----------



## claudine2006

Lu_international said:


> Sono totalmente d'accordo con te, io ho solo 19 anni, ma mi sembra troppo dire buona sera dopo mezzogiorno perchè non è sera! per me buona sera incomincia alle 17 o 18 (quando tramonta il sole). Io uso sempre buon pomeriggio da mezzogiorno fino alle 17 o 18.
> 
> Ciao^^


----------



## daniele712

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm.. _buona mattina_ non l'ho mai sentito, semmai "buona mattinata" (per concludere la conversazione, ovviamente durante la mattina).
> 
> Comunque io uso:
> 
> *BUONGIORNO *--> dal primo mattino fino al primo pomeriggio con amici, parenti e sconosciuti.
> 
> *SALVE *--> lo uso quando mi pare ridicolo usare buongiorno o buonasera (tipo alle 5 del pomeriggio) oppure tutte le volte che saluto qualcuno con cui non ho confidenza (professori, negozianti, impiegati, etc.)
> 
> *BUON POMERIGGIO* --> non lo uso quasi mai, azzarderei mai! È un grosso dispendio di energie dirlo... è lunghissimo! LOL
> 
> *BUONASERA *--> dalle 18 circa fino a notte inoltrata.
> 
> *BUONA SERATA* --> lo uso per congedarmi, quando trovo ridicolo dire _buonanotte _(tipo alle nove di sera).
> 
> *BUONANOTTE *--> lo uso prima di andare a dormire o prima che vada a dormire il mio interlocutore.


Concordo su tutto tranne  che  in  ambiente di lavoro inizio a dire buonasera dopo le 14:00 e non dico mai buon pomeriggio se non ad amici o per augurare di trascorrere un buon pomeriggio,ma mai come saluto.


----------



## yasemin

ogni volta voglio caricare il mio telefonino, l'operatrice mi saluta dicendo buon pomeriggio... qualsiasi ora..


----------



## claudine2006

yasemin said:


> Ogni volta che voglio caricare il mio telefonino, l'operatrice mi saluta dicendo buon pomeriggio... a qualsiasi ora..


Che strano!


----------



## Lu_international

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lu_international* 

 
Sono totalmente d'accordo con te, io ho solo 19 anni, ma mi sembra troppo dire buona sera dopo mezzogiorno perchè non è sera! per me buona sera incomincia alle 17 o 18 (quando tramonta il sole). Io uso sempre buon pomeriggio da mezzogiorno fino alle 17 o 18.

Ciao^^


Grazie per la correzione, però il bye non sempre va tradotto


----------



## claudine2006

Lu_international said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lu_international* [URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif[/URL]
> Sono totalmente d'accordo con te, io ho solo 19 anni, ma mi sembra troppo dire buona sera dopo mezzogiorno perchè non è sera! per me buona sera incomincia alle 17 o 18 (quando tramonta il sole). Io uso sempre buon pomeriggio da mezzogiorno fino alle 17 o 18.
> 
> Ciao^^
> 
> 
> Grazie per la correzione, però il bye non sempre va tradotto


In questo forum è meglio evitare parole in inglese.


----------



## claudine2006

claudine2006 said:


> Mi sembra un buon modo di regolarsi!
> Buongiorno (anch'io preferisco la forma in un'unica parola, anche se è ammessa anche la forma Buon giorno) si usa fino alle 14, piú o meno. E poi, buonasera. Neanch'io trovo antiquato buon pomeriggio, ma preferisco dire buonasera.


Ops, ho sbagliato. Come mi ha fatto notare Giannaclaudia, meglio correggere al più presto per evitare che i nostri amici che studiano l'italiano commettano un grave errore per colpa della mia sbadataggine! Grazie, Gianna e scusatemi tutti.


----------



## daniele712

Lu_international said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lu_international* http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif
> Sono totalmente d'accordo con te, io ho solo 19 anni, ma mi sembra troppo dire buona sera dopo mezzogiorno perchè non è sera! per me buona sera incomincia alle 17 o 18 (quando tramonta il sole). Io uso sempre buon pomeriggio da mezzogiorno fino alle 17 o 18.
> 
> Ciao^^
> 
> 
> Grazie per la correzione, però il bye non sempre va tradotto


Anche a me sembrerebbe esagerato dire buonasera prima delle 18 ma A PARTIRE DALLE 14 IN POI nei saluti formali(tra sconosciuti , con un impiegato di un negozio ect.) ho sempre sentito dire così.
Tra amici : ciao,salve,buonasera( falsamente formale,in tono scherzoso) , praticamente mai buon pomeriggio( se non sempre per celia ). Buon pomeriggio in ambiente formale lo sento dire solo come reale augurio di trascorrere un buon pomeriggio non come semplice saluto.


----------



## sdcp

Grazie a tutti per rispondere! Una domanda cosi semplice a tante risposte interessanti


----------



## daniele712

sdcp said:


> Grazie a tutti per avere risposto! Una domanda cosi semplice ha tante risposte interessanti


Sopratutto quando non si è tutti d'accordo!


----------



## claudine2006

sdcp said:


> Grazie a tutti per aver risposto! Una domanda così semplice e tante risposte interessanti...


Di niente!


----------

